# Sick Cockatiel; cold



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

So basically it's all my fault. It was warm and very hot; summers. And as a owner (a stupid one) I kept a eye on my birds who appeared to be uncomfortable with the unwanted warmth.
Therefore, I decided to give them some cold water, thought it would fresh them up. But the water I gave was cooler than wanted, I guess, but nevertheless they happily savoured it. 
. Then after 3 days it started; Coco (he's a baby cockatiel) started behaving off and sometimes sneezed and coughed. This got worse when I idiotically ignored for sometime. Now, he is sitting in a corner, with puffed wings and sneezing tiny noises.
What should I do? I am helpless, vet said he's fine and just needs some vitamins to cope with (I tried and it's not working). Help please.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

How many days has Coco been on the vitamins?

If it has been more than a day or two I would definitely contact your vet again and see if they can do a different treatment. Did they do any gram stains or test for any bacteria or viruses to rule that out? And are they a certified avian vet?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Symptoms like that wouldn't be caused by drinking cold water. I agree with Kiwi, you definitely need testing to figure out what's going on and get appropriate treatment.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I give my 'tiels cold water, the sickness wouldn't have been caused by that, so it's not your fault, it must be something else.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Please don't blame yourself.

Like the others said...take him to the vet for another check up and maybe some tests. 

I wouldn't think cold water would do that...but I am not an expert either.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I found a listing of an avian vet in India.

http://www.aav.org/search/results.php?filter=country&q=India&Submit=Search

If you cannot travel to their location, maybe try giving them a phone call and describing Coco's symptoms then picking up some medication? I'm leaning towards that it is something bacterial right now. Kiwi had a respiratory infection and I brought her in when I noticed a tail bob, they put her on Baytril/Enrofloxacin (broad-spectrum bacteria killer medication). Does your bird show any signs of their tail bobbing up and down? A severe bob means they're having trouble breathing. And Mezza is right, don't blame yourself, it is very hard to tell until they are already sick what is going on. 

Something that may help him would be herb salad on online bird stores. There is also Booster from the Harrison's website or the sites of other safe bird stores. Though the shipping would be a little expensive and it would take a week or two to get there so it wouldn't help you right now unfortunately... It maybe be helpful to have Booster around in the future since it lasts a year in the fridge once opened I believe.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with the others, they should see a vet to be on the safe side. Don't blame yourself though, it wouldn't have anything to do with the cold water. On hot days you can always mist them lightly, they love it! Frozen treats are good too


----------



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

Kiwi: Thank you so much! That information means very important to me. Thanks a lot, I'll definitely try that out. And it's good to know that cold water is rather comforting; relief.
Thanks so much! Um, I gave him vitamins for two days and he did seemed to be healing. But, after those two days I stoped; since I am a middle school student and I have to manage everything, it is difficult. Will keeping him warm work? Do I need to separate them?(Is it communicative?) Yes, the vet is a certified one. He kept Coco for some time though...maybe for some medical stuff.

CharVicki: Thanks, I am really relieved...it's good to know that cold water is an asset by the way 

Mezza:yup, thanks. I'll check or call other vets too for help. Maybe, waiting more will help...

enigma731: I'll surely do that. I think now I should tell parents about it. Or, I think I will wait.

Catalinadee: Thanks, Misting? I'll try, when Coco is OK. Frozen treats?! Didn't know that! Cool! I want to know more!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why would you wait to get treatment if your bird is acting sick?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Here is also the original link! You can narrow your search down by choosing your area's zip code or the city you live in. Sometimes when you do a broad country search it only shows up with a few when there are a few more in the area. Like when I type in my state I get only 2 vets, but when I put in my city I get like 5 that come up. 

http://www.aav.org/search/

Edit: And do you still have the vitamin? I would continue giving it to him if it was helping. Also My Safe Bird Store sells the Booster if you would like to try it. It's good to help with bacteria, viruses, fungus, etc. And can be used alongside antibiotics.

http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=1858&product=19867

Bigger bottle:
http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/product.cgi?group=4619&product=4634


----------



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

enigma731: I need to wait to get transportation ready to a vet. On top of that my mother is a bit strict; I hope you can understand but still I am planing to take him out today, I don't want to take chances.
Kiwi: That's mighty helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Glad I could help! I would also try searching some of the cities nearby you if your area doesn't have one on the search. 

And for keeping your cockatiel warm I would take a rice bag and heat it up for a little while in the microwave or until it feels warm, not too hot (if it feels hot to you wait for it to cool). Then place a towel on top of it and set your cockatiel on the towel. It should temporarily help them out until you can get them to the vet.
A heating pad, covered with a towel, on the lowest setting also works.

You could also try setting up a hospital cage for him.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=38344

As for the dosage amount on the Booster for cockatiels... Harrison's told me just a small pinch is all you need, like for my Kiwi who is 78-79 grams probably 0.01 ml or less for the dosage.
http://harrisonspetproducts.blogspot.com/2011/08/what-is-healx-booster.html


----------



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

enigma731:I am a middle school student who has some transportation problem and that is why I desperately asked if I can wait a bit; I'm managing for it. My pets mean a lot to me and yeah, I think it's real stupid for me to wait. I'll take him out today...

Kiwi: ****! That's so helpful! I'll go check...thanks!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Thank you! 

And I know how difficult getting transportation can be. When the car broke down (it's 12 years old lol) I had to negotiate with my family what time I could use the other car to take Kiwi to the vet. Everyone had to use the car that week. It ended up being at 8:00 AM and I got to use the car on a weekend only. Kiwi had to wait a day or two. :S

Did you get Coco in to the vet yet? If you see him getting any worse I would just bring him to an avian vet's office, they may be able to squeeze him in if it's bad. 
Until then the hospital cage and heating pad should help.
The first disease that came to my mind was that he might have psittacosis. Dr. Ross talks about the disease here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJX6zsiBh0E

And I just got the Booster today. It's an oil/jelly in the packet that is meant to be more of a one time use. I believe it would have to be stored in a plastic ziplock bag in the fridge with a clip on the packet or put the contents into a smaller container and sealed that way. So far Kiwi seems to like it and I'm happy with it. But the bottle might be better as it has a lid to seal the top with. You can only do so much with a clip. I think I will put it in a small, cleaned out, film canister thing. xD


----------



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

Kiwi: Thanks for understanding  And sorry for the late reply. You are doing so much for me, Thanks!
Yes, I took him to the vet and your given info was mightily helpful. Actually, he is pretty better now; the sneezes are no more and he is quite energetic. In fact, right now-while I'm typing this- he is on my shoulders! I also got to know that Coco is a lutino pearl. 
So, as he is fine (though my mom is taking good feeding-the-pulp-outta-him work)I wonder if it is fine to keep Coco and Mango in an Air conditioned room. Any help?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

No problem! 
It's great to know that Coco feels better now!! Oh a lutino pearl, how pretty!!! 

It depends on where they are located in the room. And by air conditioned do you mean there are air ducts on the floor? I have that in my room. I always have to be careful to turn the vents off in the morning (my family likes to keep it cool so cold air pumps in at that time) and then back on at night when warm air flows through. Keep them as far away from the air conditioner as possible and try and keep the temperature about 73-80 F or 22.777-26.66 C (used converter). At that temperature they shouldn't get cold. Though if there is a warmer room, I would put Coco in it for now until he gets better. Some warmth helps them recover faster and keep illness away. 
Cold cockatiels are at higher risk for developing illnesses.


----------



## FrostBite (Jul 29, 2013)

My room is central air conditioned which has an wall fitted-conditioner. The room quickly becomes cool, when the A-C is switched on. The vents are in thin strips shaped so it's no problem and now that I have clipped Mango's wings (I'll wait for Coco as he is still healing) his flight is not that high compared to the AC.
Nevertheless, whenever I keep my bird in the ACed room, them become sleepy and puff up. Is something wrong?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Does the temperature drop rapidly when the AC comes on? If the temperature drops too quickly that could be the reason they would be puffed up. They're raising the feathers on their body to trap heat in to keep warm. Cockatiels can adjust to temperatures readily, but they need some time. A puffed up and sleepy bird can also be a sign of illness. Did the vet say what Coco had? Was it a contagious illness?

I have the same problem with my room. I noticed that whenever I would leave the AC on in my room Kiwi would get puffed up too so I started shutting the vents to prevent the cold air from getting through. I haven't had any problems since then with her being too cold. I only leave the AC on if it's too hot in the house or a hot/sunny day out now as the windows in my room can raise the temperature really quickly since I'm facing the sun.
If it gets cold at night I will also cover half of the back part of her cage with a blanket. I don't cover the whole cage with the blanket because the blankets I have are too thick and air wouldn't be able to get through.
Do you keep your cockatiel's cage covered at night? A little bed sheet over their cage can make a big difference in keeping them warm at night.


----------

